# M205 alternative



## b3nny (Jun 20, 2015)

Clean and shiny and clean your car seems to be out of stock of the m205 what would be a alternative to use along side m105? 

Thanks:buffer:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Polished bliss have it in stock.


----------



## b3nny (Jun 20, 2015)

Orderd thank you, only really wanted to use the other two due to the free delivery and discount codes as im orderding abit with clean and shiney but as polished bliss delivers free were talking pennies


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

M205 is a VERY good product you can't go wrong with it . M105 on the other hand can be a little bit of a pain. I used scholls s3 gold XXL and m205. Works wonders.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm a massive fan of 205. I couldn't believe you were looking for an alternative but it makes sense now I've read your thread. You can always buy 205 in halfords but I think it's called ultimate polish or something ( if your wanting it quick). 

I've used menzerna polishes before which work well. Final finish doesn't have as much cut as 205.


----------



## bugsbunny (Dec 21, 2014)

Ljh1991 said:


> M205 is a VERY good product you can't go wrong with it . M105 on the other hand can be a little bit of a pain. I used scholls s3 gold XXL and m205. Works wonders.


I tried these exact two polishes last week and was amazed how good the s3 Gold XXL is. Almost perfect finish, hardly needed the M205.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

bugsbunny said:


> I tried these exact two polishes last week and was amazed how good the s3 Gold XXL is. Almost perfect finish, hardly needed the M205.


Yep s3 gold XXL is my go to product. Today I didn't used m205 after but used s40. And the gloss was insane.

But m205 will always have a place in my detail bag.


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

I use 105 and 205 all the time but I keep reading about S3 gold and it's really starting to tempt me. Think I need to purchase some and have a play.

The S40 ljh, what pad did you use?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Ive ditched my 105 and 205 in favour of The scholl range which I find much easier to work with.

Originally replaced them with S17+ (for 105) and S30 (for 205) but have also added S3 into my arsenal now.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I was never 100% happy with 105. I've ditched mine now in favour for scholl xxl. It's much better. 

I've not tried the refining polishes from scholl yet though. They are more money than the megs though.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Give scholls s30 a go,its great.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> I was never 100% happy with 105. I've ditched mine now in favour for scholl xxl. It's much better.
> 
> I've not tried the refining polishes from scholl yet though. They are more money than the megs though.


The differences in performance though to me are night and day

100% worth the little bit extra in price. My 105 and 205 are just gathering dust on my shelf and have for the past 18 months


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Guitarjon said:


> I was never 100% happy with 105. I've ditched mine now in favour for scholl xxl. It's much better.
> 
> I've not tried the refining polishes from scholl yet though. They are more money than the megs though.


what the advantages with scholl gold xxl compared with 105? iv only got 105 and 205 and am considering the scholl, also which gives better value for money?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I love Scholl S40. Great shine it leaves behind


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Have you tried Megs MF compound and Finishing wax with the MF pads great to use fast and little dust.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

lemansblue92 said:


> what the advantages with scholl gold xxl compared with 105? iv only got 105 and 205 and am considering the scholl, also which gives better value for money?


Both are very different compounds in terms of makeup and working style, although each can be made to work excellently with the right techniques.

M105 is a non-diminishing product, which makes it very flexible at tackling defects, and with good pad priming/cleaning/water spritzing procedure its bad habits can be kept down to a minimum.

However, Scholl S3 XXL is a very, very nice compound (One of the best I have ever used), and does have a few nice features. Firstly, it's better lubricated than Meguiar's, allowing it to control swarf much better, and dust significantly less than Meguiar's. It cuts strongly, and quickly, before diminishing to a fine abrasive scale, giving it a very good finish for its given level of aggression. M105 can achieve similar performance levels with some difficulty, but it requires a pad change mid-cycle, and some fiddling with pad priming, cleaning, and manipulation with water spritzes. S3 XXL, combined with good technique and a high-quality closed-cell pad is a much more 'plug & play' solution, although it has a much more 'fixed' cut level than M105 due to being a diminishing abrasive polish.

In terms of VFM, I feel that it's a wash. M105 is cheaper, but you end up using significantly more product in the process of properly priming the pad. Less product is used with Scholl, but the polishes are more expensive to begin with.

Hopefully this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I have Megs M205 and Scholl Concepts S40. I prefer the S40 for the gloss finish.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

b3nny said:


> Clean and shiny and clean your car seems to be out of stock of the m205 what would be a alternative to use along side m105?
> 
> Thanks:buffer:


HD Polish. It's a SMAT polish the same as 205, it's a great replacement / stand in product. :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Does S40 have the same cut as 205 ?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

ShinyBoy said:


> I use 105 and 205 all the time but I keep reading about S3 gold and it's really starting to tempt me. Think I need to purchase some and have a play.
> 
> The S40 ljh, what pad did you use?


White hex pad mate


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

S3 Gold XXL is my go to compound now absolutley supberb works amazingly with the following pads:

- Scholl Softtouch Wool / Spider Sandwich - for hard cutting
- Hexlogic Yellow / orange - for medium hard polishing
- Hexlogic Green / 3M yellow - medium polishing on curved / angled areas

following up with 205 also works amazingly well however i was planning on trying Scholl S30 / S40?


----------



## rizzy (Sep 30, 2014)

Ljh1991 said:


> M205 is a VERY good product you can't go wrong with it . M105 on the other hand can be a little bit of a pain. I used scholls s3 gold XXL and m205. Works wonders.


can any one send me a link to buy scholls s3 gold XXL please? kinda confused which one as there are so many different ones on clean your car website. is it this one

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-p...oncepts-s3-gold-compound-250g-/prod_1019.html


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

clean your car don't seem to have the XXL Gold which is different to the standard S3 Gold.

S3 Gold
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/scholl-concepts/s3-gold-high-performance-cutting-compound.aspx
or
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/schol...ormance-compound-250g.php?manufacturers_id=69

S3 Gold XXL
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/...ld-xxl-high-performance-cutting-compound.aspx
or 
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/scholl-concepts-s3-gold-xxl-compound-250g.php?manufacturers_id=69


----------



## rizzy (Sep 30, 2014)

thank you Johnny R


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

bradleymarky said:


> Does S40 have the same cut as 205 ?


In my opinión S40 dont cut anythink. Only gloss and more gloss.

S20 black is godd in 2 faces. Great cut and great gloss in finish


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

I was after an alternative for 105, considered the gold xxl but went for menzerna fg400 aka heavy cut 400 and wow what a product couldn't recommend highly enough. Will probs try the gold xxl in the future as part of the fun is trying different products and brands


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

I used to use m105 and m205. Found menzerna range to be far superior, with a rotary any way.


I use mezerna fg 400 and sf 4000 now IIRC.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

VdoubleU said:


> I used to use m105 and m205. Found menzerna range to be far superior, with a rotary any way.
> 
> I use mezerna fg 400 and sf 4000 now IIRC.


How are you finding sf4000 compared to 205 bud?

I was blown away by fg400 compared to 105. Still rate 105 as a decent compound, but it's amazing how long you can work fg400 in for


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

lemansblue92 said:


> How are you finding sf4000 compared to 205 bud?
> 
> I was blown away by fg400 compared to 105. Still rate 105 as a decent compound, but it's amazing how long you can work fg400 in for


I kept getting problems with hologramming with the m205 when finishing. I found the menzerna works for longer and is easier to wipe off after. Just all in a much better finish which is easier to achieve.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I was looking at a 105/205 combo. Is menzerna the way to go? This will be my first time machine polishing so I want the easiest to work with possible but giving a good finish


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

I personally think that menzerna is a lot easier to work with would definitely recommend it. Even the bottles are better


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Fg400 and fs4000 the comparative products?


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes fg400 and sf4000 is what I use if I remember correctly, not at home so cant check 

Just checked my ebay purchase history and it's actually sf4500 I use. But I would recommend sf4000.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Carpro Reflect is an awesome finisher, thought on a bmw on some panels I was having issues with it, i think it may have been too humid. However 99% of the time it finishes hologram free, wipes off super easy and works quickly.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

VdoubleU said:


> I personally think that menzerna is a lot easier to work with would definitely recommend it. Even the bottles are better


The bottles are quite impressive, the little german flag is a nice touch  , can't wait to try out the rest of the range



steve_07 said:


> I was looking at a 105/205 combo. Is menzerna the way to go? This will be my first time machine polishing so I want the easiest to work with possible but giving a good finish


The 105/205 combo is a great intro to da polishing, these are used in junkmans guide to machine polishing on youtube which is helpful. I went for the 105/205 combo and didn't regret it, I think 205 is a superb polish which has given me fantastic results. I've used both fg400 and 105 and would definitely recommend fg400 over 105 especially for beginners. You can get the job done with 105 however fg400 steps it up a level IMO it's just so easy to use and get Amazing results from.

I haven't used any of the menzerna finishing polishes so couldn't compare them to 205 but have heard great things about sf4000.

Btw just to confuse things my bottle of fg400 was relabelled heavy cut 400 I think this is it's new name (still can't get my head round the menzerna range lol)

There's so many different options but if you've narrowed it down to the megs or menzerna id say go for the menzerna


----------



## silverfox830 (Apr 4, 2014)

HD polish... is the best finishing polish on the market. Nothing comes close.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

silverfox830 said:


> HD polish... is the best finishing polish on the market. Nothing comes close.


Can you list what you have compared it to come to this conclusion?


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

In have tried both mergs 105 and the HD polish To me the 105 had a slightly clearer finish to it. To be fair there wasn't a massive difference between the two.

Perhaps I will try the HD polish again and see how I get on. I have a 64oz tub to Get through


----------

